# waiting at EOTL - Sweet Pea day 148 holding out on me



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This will be for all my does due since they are due days apart 

First off is Jbug who when these pictures were taken was on day 85
she is on the right next to mocha








her belly next to Lola (day 80)








walking away









this is a picture of her when she wasnt pregnant back in August granted she does have a winter coat right now but you can see she was a very thin goat









she had been butting heads with Gigi









her rear next to Lola's rear









Ok next in line is Angie (Gigi) who is on day 84


























Then Lola on day 80 

















the three stoogies









Last one in this set is Sweet Pea on day 76 (she has quads every year)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

They are coming along lice Stacey.

you have to love that last picture. In the hay manger. I would be so scared they would get hurt getting in or out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*



sweetgoats said:


> They are coming along lice Stacey.
> 
> you have to love that last picture. In the hay manger. I would be so scared they would get hurt getting in or out.


oh no they are very athletic. Only Angie and Ziva go in it though


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Ok, I need to read my posts before I hit send. They are not coming along lice. :shrug: No i MEANT TO SAY *they are coming along NICE :scratch:* :hammer:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Looking great Stacey!! And to think you will have kids everywhere in another 2 1/2 months!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*



liz said:


> Looking great Stacey!! And to think you will have kids everywhere in another 2 1/2 months!


 :hair: It wasnt the plan but yup I guess so

I have to make up a third stall because I will have at least three with babies at the same time.

When my computer died I lost all my calendar stuff so I have to redo it which will take time BUT I think I figured that if Angie goes on 145 and Lola on 142 which she did last year then they all will be due with in 3 days of each other :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Nothing like these girls to make us do extra work!! I need to get Penny transitioned over to the big girls area and SOON...Bailey has 20 days to go.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

oh wow thats close

Thankfully they are due the weekend of Easter and if I can just get that Saturday off I have like a huge window of availability - shhh dont tell them


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

:leap: Oh those fatties make me so happy! lol I'm hoping for a real flashy buckling, so get talking to those ladies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Beautiful does.... :hi5: :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Your goats look lovely Stacey, and the pictures are great! It will be a lot of fun to see the kids.

Jan


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Looookin good! I especially like that black doe that is going to give you triplet bucklings...heehee


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*



logansmommy7 said:


> Looookin good! I especially like that black doe that is going to give you triplet bucklings...heehee


no buck smell but yah I hope so for you all


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Kidding...we'll be happy if she gives you healthy kids...that is the most important. She is perty though!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Your girls are looking very good!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Im so nervous! the girls are HUGE for only being in the 80's

I rarely see bellies before 3 months and these girls arent getting fed much at all! all 6 share 3/4 scoop of grain twice a day and 3 laps of hay twice a day.

I smelled polls for yall buck seeking waiting list people  For the longest time Jitterbug just smelled like the pine trees they were eating from Christmas. But today she smells notably bucky. And SP well she smells worse then my buck Dude! LOL (only on her poll though and I didnt have to get close). Angie and Lola still dont smell at all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

:hug: On the bright side.... the more babies...... the smaller the kids will be.... at birth... :hug:

Or ...Could she be.. a little bloaty?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

no not bloating -- I keep checking to make sure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

I am glad... it isn't bloat......... :hug: It is so early to worry ...you are going to drive yourself loopy.... :crazy: Just pray.. ray: and things will be alright Stacey.... :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*



toth boer goats said:


> :hug:On the bright side.... the more babies...... the smaller the kids will be.... at birth... :hug:


Good point Pam.

Are you thinking yourself Stacey, that bellies this early means multiples? There aren't any issues for any of them to have multiples?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

no its a good thing to have multiples

I just bred them all to be due in less then a 2 week period :doh:

basically I have 3 due within days of each other and then 1 about a week later


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

my largest doe is Lola



















the camera takes off pounds


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

I looked back at page 1 and their pics, and they do look big for the number of days along they are, even taking into account their winter coats. Looks like you've got lots of babies coming! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

I thought i posted these -- hmm


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

They are looking nice Stacey. Good luck with them and maybe the three will give you breaks in between to catch your breath.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Gigi may end up giving you 3 and for sure, Sw P quads again....Lola is very deep looking and J'bug hopefully twins for you, Mocha doesn't look wide but she could still balloon up in no time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Mocha decided to just get bred on January 27th so she isnt even confirmed pregnant now. Darn goat


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Love the pic at the feeder of them all. Who's the little white muffin in the center? She looks like she wants to rule the roost!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Thats Ziva - Sweet Pea's daughter from 2009

oh she is a character for sure


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Day 94 - not a good picture 









Day 93 - she just so fluffy its hard to tell

















Day 89 - this girl is funny, depending on the picture she doesnt look wide or looks huge - the second is more accurate IMO

















I failed to get a picture of Sweet Pea who is on day 85


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*



> Good point Pam.


 HeHe.. :wink:

Your girls are looking great.... :thumbup: As you know... I had the same worries....mine turned out alright... I know in my heart.. your girls will be OK to.... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Love the Feeding Frenzy pic!
What does EOTL stand for did you mispell Hotel?
Thats what you have there Stacey, Goat Hotels!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

EOTL = End of the Line (Farm) 
great looking girls there Stacy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

oops


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Ok here are updated pictures

Jitterbug - 112
Before









After









Belly

















Angie - 111
Before









After









Belly

























Lola - 107
Before









After









Belly









Sweet Pea - 103
No before just udder picture shaved

















Belly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

IDK Stacey, I think you'll be seeing twins from JB, Gigi, and Lola....Sw'P may surprise you and have 3.

Looking good...JB's udder is coming in VERY nicely and I think that Gigi's will be even bigger this time :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

twins or triplets from SP would be fine with me! But with her track record I am just expecting 4 and will plan accordingly. But either way I its going to be the baby boom when they all kid


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

My Penny's mom had quads her 1st and 2nd time...3rd time was triplets, so Sw P just might surprise you. And yes, I do believe you will have a kid explosion when the time comes!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Looking Good Stacey Im excited for you. Lola looks big and SPee to. Good luck.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Sending my luck with doe kids your way Stacey-Okay, now that means no more doe kids for me this year, LoL....And sending the quad thing your way to-no more quads. I like triplets and twins. ;-).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

no no I want an even amount of buck and doe kids -- I know I know strange but thats what I need 

but SP can have all bucks thats fine  she smells like a buck so I expect that from her


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

looks like you're definitely going to be busy, Stacey!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Bellies are looking more defined now that the weather is above 50 degrees.

Here is Jitterbug - day 123 
she is already acting very uncomfortable. I can feel kid/s moving around a lot near her udder. Im real excited about her teat placement! Cant wait to see that udder full 

























Angie - day 122
Felt kids moving in her too. Today seh couldnt get into the feeder. Thats my clue that she is heavily pregnant. No udder filling just yet but it has descended as you can see. 

























Lola - day 118
Wont let me touch her belly so no kid check, but udder certainly is filling 

















Sweet Pea - 114
She has suddenly like exploded. I cant believe how wide she is already. Expecting quads again. Udder is filling. Never can feel kids moving in her so dont expect to this time either

















Mocha -- day 45 if even pregnant. 
Being a skittish goof ball so I am assuming she is pregnant. Still slim and no udder (well I havent checked but they rarely start descending their udder before 75 days anyway)









some of them together

























angie looking in because she cant jump in


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

Poor Angie  You should make her a ramp.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*



RunAround said:


> Poor Angie  You should make her a ramp.


me an building - dont mix


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Quick start to my waiting thread EOTL*

the herd









well Angie is officially out of the hay feeder and in with the new girls










As always we will go in due date order here (all days are for Sat the 20th pictures were all taken sometime this week)

Jitterbug (aka Reluctant Acres Hope)
is one day 132 

























Angie (God's Love Farm Angie)
is on day 131








she isnt even filling the darn thing :roll: 

































Lola (Noah's Acre's Lola)
is on day 127

















Jbug and Lola









Sweet Pea (Little Sleepy H Sweet Pea)
is on day 123

















she looks so goofy in this picture 








there is her sweet face (no thats not a bugger but a color marking)








Do you know how hard it is to get good pictures of a white goat?? VERY there is no demention to work off of. 
So this one turned out grate so I had to add it









Mocha (Little Wishes Cafe Mocha)
day 54 - no belly no udder but she needed to be shown off even if she is shedding out like crazy and looks like an unkept goat


























Got to love those blue eyes









parting shot - me and the goofy little Ziva


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132*

Everyone looks great, I think Angie is :laugh: at you while she holds back on the udder, typical... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132*

driving me nuts


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

lookin good! Lola looks pretty big, and nice udder on her too! If her udder isn't even full yet she must be a really big producer when it comes in... 
Sweetpea also seems like she's got a few :kidred: packed in there for you! Or you actually want about an even number of does and bucks, am I remembering right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

yup does and bucks - have orders for both.

would like 3 bucks and a doe from SP (but whatever is fine)

a buck and doe from Angie

a buck and doe from Jitterbug

2 does from Lola  and yes she is a big producer. Never got a picture of her udder full due to forgetfulness and then she dried up early because she was sick with pasturella pneumonia

yeesh I forgot Mocha -- anything from her is fine, she is a FF so am really looking forward to seeing her udder. Her maternal granddam's is nice so Im excited


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

Those are great pics. I love to see the summer skinny shots, then go out and look at them all pregnant and fluffy. Little cuties!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

I don't think you'll be seeing singles from any of your girls....JB even looks to have 2 in there!

Mocha is a pretty girl...even shedding out, can't wait to see her udder either :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

They look really nice Stacey. Hope they all deliver what you want.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

They are looking good. It's so cute in Angie's one pic with Mocha just on the edge, with one ear and one eye in the pic. Even if that way because of resizing, it's just so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

What beautiful goats....  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*



greatcashmeres said:


> They are looking good. It's so cute in Angie's one pic with Mocha just on the edge, with one ear and one eye in the pic. Even if that way because of resizing, it's just so cute.


no thats how I took the picture. I didnt even see it until you mentioned it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

ahhhh I am going in sane over here -- just ask Ashley!!!

I need babies NOW before I explode. Today is 139 for Jbug (sat) maybe I will get pictures, but probably not beings that its been rainy and cold I dont like being outside much :/

anyway the pens need cleaning and I hope the rain holds off some so I can get it all done and ready for kids hopefully in a week

Oh I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

I really excited about your kiddings too! Almost there! :leap: :clap: :leap: :clap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*



StaceyRoop said:


> no thats how I took the picture. I didnt even see it until you mentioned it


It's almost like she's demonstrating how to be in someone else's pic without being completely intrusive.  :slapfloor: 
Getting so close for you-pure excitement with a little :GAAH: thrown in!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*



greatcashmeres said:


> Getting so close for you-pure excitement with a little :GAAH: thrown in!


you've got that right


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

the last stretch before kids is :hair: lol

I hope they don't keep you waiting very long....btw, Jitterbug's udder looks really nice!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - day 132 (new pics page 4)*

Oh...the agony they put us through...... :hair: :GAAH: :doh: :help:  :greengrin: :crazy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jbug day 141 *

I am so bad I am updating with no pictures yet again! Why you ask? well it was so late when I got home and dinner was on the table and I forgot to bring out my camera so I did everything quickly and locked them up for the night. The rain isn't helping matters either.

ligs still intact on day 141 for Jitterbug but the area around them is getting more soft.

Angie is on day 140 and is basically the same -- udder has been filling for the past week thank God.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

Ok Jbug is on day 142 

































Angie is on 141

























Lola is on 137

























SP is on day 133

























I am getting excited to see what they have but I am totally not ready for them to kid yet. I want htem to hold off til Sat or later. I have off Saturday through Thursday basically for them to kid -- I have to work tomorrow, thursday and Friday though. Also pens arnt clean, stalls arent ready, kidding kit isnt done ... ahhhh Yah I am really far behind. Everyone wants a piece of me, I have been out of it lately do to some personal issues and trying to help my friend with personal stuff too. Its been a nightmire lately I really could use these kids but not till the weekend. ray:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

Sending you ray: that the girls will all hold off until Saturday!! And another couple of ray: for you and your friend, I hope everything works out ok. Sometimes it is so hard to be the person people can lean on and trying to live your own life too.

Also a big :thumb: to those does for some really nice-looking udders... Can't wait to see pics once they are "officially" in milk... oh yeah and of course to see how many kids you end up with too  At first all I cared about are kids, does this mean I'm turning into a real dairy goat person when I can't wait to see the udders too? See what TGS is doing to me...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

Everyone looks good! I hope they hold out until the weekend for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

TGS has infected your brain --- udders, udders udders muahhahahha


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

Hmm... I guess.....

J-bug: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Angie: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lola: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
SP: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

yes you think are very funny -- but thats ok I have enough buyers for them all if they are boys and girls -- people keep asking for more goats and I just dont have any born yet!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

:angel2: :cheers:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

I love you -- :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

LOL.... So will Ashley be coming to help you with the Quints she's wished on you? :laugh:

Udders are my thing too, nothing to be ashamed of at all....just be sure to move your keyboard far enough away to avoid the :drool:

JB's udder is looking like it has a nice high wide rear so far, can't wait to see it filled.

Take everything in stride Stacey, you know yourself that everything happens for a reason and what doesn't break us makes us stronger :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -new pictures of the expectant does*

Ha ha ha. I wish I could come down and help but i've got three girls of my own to kid out this month. And then 5 in may. :crazy: :help: :dazed: :hammer: :cheers:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

ok pen is spotless (well you get the idea) and the stalls are cleaned out so after 6pm tomorrow the girls can kid whenever they like 

Here is Jbug on 144 (Thursday)

























Lola is on day 139 but she acts much further along. She kidded on day 142 last year, I think she will repeat that, her udder grew today

she was standing there not so happy doing some kind of grunting 
















she got herself THROUGH this opening - its not even a foot wide! I found her inside eating chicken feed :doh: 









I didnt get any of Angie just Sweet Pea 









Ziva is standing on a board I put up to hang the trough feeder


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

Jbug is soo pretty 

they look good lotsa bubs coming soon


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

He he he It's a race! Who will kid first? Dreamer? J-Bug? Lola? Sea Glass?

I think J-Bug will win since she is laying there with her leg straight out. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

actually I think it will be Angie with her almost gone ligs on day 144 today -- I think she will kid tomorrow on 145 like she did last year.

I took pictures but as I look around dont know where my camera is :doh: yup kidding time has started, the brain is fried


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

good luck with all the babies, Stacey!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

:laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*



RunAround said:


> :laugh:


yes dont talk -- yours was fried months ago


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

:angel2: :laugh: :ROFL: I was mostly laughing at Angie. And my brain has never recovered. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*



RunAround said:


> :angel2: :laugh: :ROFL: I was mostly laughing at Angie. And my brain has never recovered. :slapfloor:


and it probably wont ever :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

Oh you two........HeHe.... to funny.. :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

Heehee it's our own version of "pregnancy brain"... all my friends who have had kids swear something happens to your brain when you're pregnant... well I think something happens when you have pregnant goats too 

But... yay! Glad it seems like they are holding out for you to get off work (knock on wood).


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

you all are too funny... :slapfloor:

J-Bug is looking good.....I hope you get what you want!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

I feel for you :hug:

Lola's udder is looking very nice too..... but I think these girls are going to conspire against you onder:

JB and Angie will deliver within hours of each other...with Lola waiting longer than you expect!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL -Jitterbug 145*

Jitterbug's ligs are a tad lower but nothing major to report for her on day 145

























Angie had some minor discharge 144-- if I hadnt been out there when I was I wouldnt have seen it. Ligs are still there but loosening, very mushy. Udder needs to GROW :hair: 

































Making soft groaning noises -- day 140









Sweet pea being cute day 136








with her daughter


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Race is on, Jbug or Angie?*

Ooooh it is getting to that time where they just make you crazy. :hair: :GAAH: come on girls!! we want to see KIDS!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Race is on, Jbug or Angie?*

im not there yet -- I want a good nights sleep so Im actually not wanting them to kid

easier if they wait till tomorrow


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Race is on, Jbug or Angie?*

ok then... how about 10am and 11am, giving you a little time to sleep in and then done by lunch? if only we could pick like that... well I'll send healthy kidding ray: your way...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Race is on, Jbug or Angie?*

yah that would work just fine with me

yup to bad we cant make them kid when we want. But whenever they kid Im home till Tuesday so BRING IT ON girls Im going to be here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

Angie has lost her ligs and she has a amber discharge. Checked on her at 5:15am and its now 5:40am so I will be checking on her agian in a couple min. UGH I hate early mornings :ZZZ:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

early mornings are good for you!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

oh i can't wait to see them especially the black n white one


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

yay! hope it goes quick and easy - and successfully, of course. And bring on the babies!!!

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

grrr ligs are back again

and Im back to bed


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

Ooo Angie is toying with you! Bad bad girl. She gets it from her mom.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

Good Lord, Angie AND Jbug! Get on it! I want baby buckling pictures. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

haha! I know the feeling! Ligs are back to being lower on Angie so maybe just maybe she will kid tonight. But I am not holding my breathe. She keeps doing this. See last year I was at work all day and seh kidded within hours of me getting home..... I wish I had work today (NOT).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

Glad you aren't holding your breath.... hehe ...you need to breath and she will keep ya lingering.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - We will have kids today*

Ok so no kids yet -- ligs keep coming and going.

Angie is a Second freshener and kidded last year on 145 this pregnancy she is currently there at 145
Jitterbug is a FF and is on day 146 currently.

who do you think will go first?

This is Angie this morning 








with birthing haircut and udder clipped with a #40 blade here she is a few min ago

























This is Jitterbug this morning









Then I did a birthing clip and her udder with the #40 blade just moments ago

























both together moments ago









Do either look posty to you? Ive been staring at them all day I just cant tell :GAAH:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Jitterbug looks posty, udder looks tighter. :whatgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

I agree...JB is gonna goe first and keep you up ALL night waiting on Easter babies!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

JB will go first... I'm thinking Early Easter morning babies.  I think Angie may go tomorrow but my guess is Monday. Happy Kidding and have a Happy Easter!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Im going crazy over here -- the whole barn is clean the pen is **** and span and now the house is getting cleaned -- I told my gmom that Im in nesting mode :laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

:laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Na, watch Angie for first!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Jitterbug is definatly posty now and her legs are just about gone -- udder is even bigger.

Edited to add photos









her rear is way up in the air now and her rump is steep never seen this before- I assume its her body's reaction to getting ready for kidding - its a lot more visible in person

















Liz you were right -- It is going to be a long night


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

wow!!! :shocked: look at that udder!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

I agree JBug will go first thing in the morning and Angie is going to hold on till later in the day or Monday around Noon. Just a guess.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

LOL well now her udder isn't so "round"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

yes it is - but I'll get over it


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

It looks like a longer "round" more like "oval" :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*



RunAround said:


> It looks like a longer "round" more like "oval" :slapfloor:


true that


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Stacey they look really good. Love the udder cuts, I need to get a 40 blade myself. Cant waite hope they dont keep you waiting to much longer.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Sorry guys, i've lost it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*



RunAround said:


> Sorry guys, i've lost it.


you and me both


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*



> Jitterbug looks posty, udder looks tighter.


 I agree JB will be 1st to put you at ease... :wink: :crazy: :wallbang:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

NO one is putting me at ease right now -- just the same as yesterday :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Oh man.... :hug: :crazy: :wallbang:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

but - what about your fb status?
LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - The race is back on Today or Tomor*

Jitterbug kidded - two boys one blue eyed one brown eyed. Both Buckskins


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

congratulations! AGAIN! AAAND - I want pictures! Nooow!!! =]
LW
PS never let it be said that I was patient.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

Ok... PICS?

This is Ashley BTW.  CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!    :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

JUST Posted -- go check the birth announcements


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

Angie's udder is bigger but still holding onto the last bit of her ligaments will get a photo been occupied with the new boys


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

Congrats! Hope Angie gives you some girlies.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

No! Angie needs at least one boy lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

yes I need a girl from Angie -- but if they are both boys thats ok too

the will be Dude's first babies so I cant wait


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Jitterbug kidded Angie next?*

CONGRATS!!! I knew she was going to give you Easter babies! I'm going to go check out their pics!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

Ok this are from this afternoon but her udder looks the same to me still

her ligs are much lower now though -- but not quite gone

















She was hanging out in the barn for a while until I fed them and she went to town on the hay.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

Go Angie, go!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

12:30am check ligs are gone. She was the only one up when I went in to check. Now she is doing the calling. its going to be a LONG night!

:ZZZ:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

:coffee2: ray: C'mon!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

I checked on her at 1:40am and again at 3:45am and nothing! ugh

still nothing :GAAH:

those ligs are so gone they cant get any gonner now


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

:hug:    :coffee2:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

Oh man I hate the midnight checks... come on Angie, let's get down to business!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

Hopefully soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

NOTHING :hair:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

Take her to the mall to walk. LOL that is where we would send our ladies that weren't progressing and were in very early labor. (I'm a retired RN, worked labor and delivery for years.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

haha I am considering all options -- thanks 

I actually think she is finally progressing as her eyes were HUGE when I was out there a little while ago. She wants me near but last year she wanted me near but wouldn't kid till I wasn't looking and her mom was the same way. You had to hide and peak at her while she went into labor. So I have to just keep an ear out for her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

her ligs have been gone gone since like 1:30am so she only has an hour to be within the 12 hour window we are use to when they loose their ligs.

here is her udder from like 15 min ago
[attachment=0:qj45g2qh]April 5th.jpg[/attachment:qj45g2qh]

I have video uploading of her just standing there maaing


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

:coffee2: Go baby, go!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Angie's ligs almost gone pics page*

video


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

Babies are coming, babies are coming! Frick, I need pictures. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

Angie kidded -- yes pictures soon

the boy is so dumb -- well as all boys are. The girl is up and nursing like a pro many times already. I hate boys! they take so freek'n long to figure out the teat! :GAAH:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

Good for Angie! Congrats!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

:leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

LOL That's just how her mother was during labor. MAaa, ma, MMMAAA, maa, ma, maaaaaaaaa!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

Awwww, my little ruh-tard  lol


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

so Stacey, who's next? :scratch:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

I think she's waiting on Lola? I can't remember. I was going to put reservations in on Lola and SP, if Angie kidded doelings. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - waiting on Angie - video &pics pag*

Haha Shell you are to funny.

Yes Lola is next then Sweet Pea

I have a funny picture of Lola to post


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola is up next *

Lola is next - she is on day 143 today (Monday)

here she is laying and moaning and groaning

















with teh large size kids I have been having I decided to do a slow induce with Dex so she doesnt have difficulties since she is already much bigger then Jbug and Angie were and I dont expect more then two from her. Her kids last year were huge and she kidded on 142.

Ok here is the late bloomer Mocha who is on day 70 today. I thought she wasnt bred till today I checked for an udder and I can feel it. Then I saw this picture I took of her -- see that pudge -- she has a baby bump :dance:
please excuse her shedding she looks terrible - her coat is awful from rubbing on the fence too its all rough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

Lola is on day 145 
Ligs were hard this morning and now at almost noon they are loosening quite a bit
and udder has filled
This morning (she had already started to fill)








This is her moments ago









Sweet Pea on day 141









Mocha one day 72 - look at that cute udder


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

It's a race! Lola, Dreamer or Sea Glass??? :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

well Dreamer beat her -- now it looks like her ligs are almost gone. Sheila and Sea Glass.... the race is on


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

Well Sea's Ligs are gone now! How about Lola's?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

not quite yet -- but they may not totally "go" as she is having minor contractions and standing off by herself talking softly. Backed is arched into the air like Jitterbug's was before kidding.

Udder isnt as full as I know her to get but its larger


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

Well Lola beat Sea Glass, one girl so far!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

Woohoo! Single doeling, or were there more??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

She had two. I think from her fingers to the camera that she had two does. Not totally sure. But they are cute.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

No no, Lola kidded before Sea Glass. Was posting for Stacey in between watching Sea. lol

Lola had triplets!!! 2 Girls and 1 Boy. :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Hope you don't mind me telling them Stacey.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting thread EOTL - Lola's ligs lower - new pictures*

dont mind at all! Pictures will be posted in the announcement section


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: waiting at EOTL - Lola kidded. Sweet Pea due next week*

Congrats Stacey!!! :thumb:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting at EOTL - Lola kidded. Sweet Pea due next week*

any news on sweet pea?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: waiting at EOTL - Lola kidded. Sweet Pea due next week*

nothing last night -- ligs still hard on day 148 today 
she kidded the last two times on 149 so I havent been really waiting on her till today. Will be heading out to feed in a couple min


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hopefully... it will be soon... :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

bah its going to be when im away with no internet! not fair!
LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her udder is fuller! its going to be a big one.


----------

